# Windows Equivalent?



## Richard Earney (May 25, 2008)

Is there a Windows equivalent for Chronosync?

http://www.econtechnologies.com/site/Pages/ChronoSync/chrono_overview.html

thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 25, 2008)

I used to use Vice Versa to do the same thing - in fact it's still running all of the backups down at the studio.  http://www.tgrmn.com/


----------



## Richard Earney (May 25, 2008)

Cool thanks Victoria!


----------



## Brad Snyder (May 26, 2008)

Richard, also have a look at MS's SyncToy. (It's free). 

SyncToy

You can auto schedule it using the Windows Schedule Agent Control Panel tool.

This is the tool I use, altho' I can't say my needs are very sophisticated.


----------



## Richard Earney (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Brad - it might be a slightly lesser equivalent to Chronosync, but certainly worth recommending!


----------



## James_N (May 26, 2008)

How about Super Flexible File Synchronizer Pro 





Richard Earney said:


> Is there a Windows equivalent for Chronosync?
> 
> http://www.econtechnologies.com/site/Pages/ChronoSync/chrono_overview.html
> 
> thanks


----------



## MikeCaine (May 28, 2008)

I've been using Second Copy on Windows PCs at work for year now. It seems similar to the ChronoSync I use on my Macs at home


----------



## DavidZvi (Jun 7, 2008)

I know a few people that have been using "Karen's Replicator" for a while.

I'm still in the process of review some myself.


----------



## Replytoken (Jun 9, 2008)

DavidZvi;155'' said:
			
		

> I know a few people that have been using "Karen's Replicator" for a while.
> 
> I'm still in the process of review some myself.


 
I'll vouch for Replicator.  I have been using it for years for file-based backups and have had no problems.

--Ken


----------



## goatee (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned 2brightsparks Syncback SE(http://www.2brightsparks.com/syncback/syncback-hub.html) - they also do a freeware version with slightly cut down functionality (http://www.2brightsparks.com/downloads.html#freeware)


----------



## Anthony.Ralph (Sep 11, 2008)

Replytoken;156'4 said:
			
		

> I'll vouch for Replicator.  I have been using it for years for file-based backups and have had no problems.
> 
> --Ken




Another vote for Karen Kenworthy's Replicator. I have been using it for several years and find it works flawlessly.

Anthony.


----------

